
Two in five 'AI startups' essentially have no AI, mega-survey finds [pdf] - vector_spaces
https://www.mmcventures.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/The-State-of-AI-2019-Divergence.pdf
======
drugme
True or not -- the report says that "two in five" part then it's definitely
buried somewhere -- and in any case is not present as one of the main themes
of the report. Which as a whole is quite bland and difficult to pick apart.

So sorry -- clickbait.

------
stunt
Most of the companies are only doing supervised ML (some even just sentiment
analysis) and call it AI(many even with bad or insufficient data models).
Which is fine since it is a branch of AI. But most of the people have more
expectations when they hear AI because it is broad term.

------
sdinsn
'AI' has a loose definition. Rule-based AI was the first form of AI- which is
essentially just some if statements that adds some "intelligent" behavior.

------
ohazi
WTF did I just download? Title should be changed.

